# Superbowl Sunday Finger Foods



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 23, 2021)

These finger foods are made with frozen bread dough, and egg roll skins.  There are so many things you could do.  These are just a few.  Add your own ideas,
*
Mini Pigs In the Blankets*
For this, you can use little smokies, Vienna Sausage
Hot dogs cut into three pieces, Sliced Kielbasa, or even breakfast sausage links

Simply roll out the bread ough and cut into 3 to 4 inch squares.  Roll around the meat and pinch the edges to seal.  Bush with milk and bake until golden brown.

*Not so Sloppy Joes*
Make you favorite sloppy Joe filling.  Cut dough into 3 inch circles.  Place a tbs. of filling in the center.  Fild in half and pinch edges to seal.  Either fry in hot oil, or bake to golden.

*Mini Pizza Stromboli*
3 inch dough squares.  Favorite pizza toppings.  Jelly-roll.  Bake to golden brown

*Fried Ravioli*
Won to skins are used for this one.  Lay down one skin and place ravioli filling in the middle, leaving an eighth inch edge.  Place another skin on top, wet edges with water, and press edges together to seal.  Fry in 2 inches of hot oil until  golden.  Serve with marinara sauce.

*Reuben Bites*
3 inch dough  squares folded over a form to make a taco shape, and baked until done.  Fill with corned beef, swiss cheese, Thousand Island Dressing, and whatever else you like on your reuben.

Mini fry pies

Lay out wo to skins.  Place a rbs of any kind of pie filling in the center.  Wet edges.  Fold and pinch edges.  Fry in not oil until golden.  For pies like lemon, or key lime, or custards you have to make the filli g in a pot on the stove-top, then place into th wonton skin.  Use lemon curd, or use key-lime juice instead of lemon to make the curd.  You could even make a cheesecake custard and use that, or a simple pastry cream  filling.

Hope you like some of the ideas.

Oh, another option would touse Yorkshire puddings, or popovers as a vehicle to hold good things.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwond of the North


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 23, 2021)

Superbowl is one of those occasions one can mix and match foods and don't need to worry if this goes with that.  It's all good.  

I don't think I've ever had fried ravioli.  I'd have to bake them brushed with a mix of butter / olive oil in order to get away with serving them,  If that might work.  

I am thinking baked teriyaki chicken wings  and another sauce too.

Rolled taquitos could be another idea too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 23, 2021)

Fried ravioli are (or at least were) a Thing in St. Louis. Breaded and deep fried like chicken, we then dipped them in marinara sauce. So good! This was back in the '80's, so there's bound to be an oven "fried" version somewhere online these days.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 24, 2021)

2 more things about Superbowl snacks.

It depends on which are the two teams--  if it's Buffalo.  I think buffalo wings are almost required.   Stereo typing.   I can't speak for him,   but I think the Chief likes to go beyond the expected and be creative.  I read this as a good example to follow.  Less usual,  at least here in the hinterlands,  Beef on Weck sandwiches, never had one so something new.   And etc for the other teams, which is why one needs to watch today's games as prepare for the championship.  

Secondly.   I picture superbowl  surrounded by a tv room full of fans,  This year will just be us two.   A big bowl of popcorn may not seem as exciting but would be quite satisfactory.    The thing is,  we like to try multiple tastes to go along with the game.   Save the popcorn for movie night.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 24, 2021)

You can make any number of dehydrated meats, and throw them into a blender or food processor to make your own meat powders.  The same is true of cheese and  chili powder.  And of course, if you are so inclined, caramel popcorn is tasty.  ry adding a bit of Tabasco sauce to your hot popping oil.  These then can be used to add flavor to popcorn or chips. 

Me, I could sit don to a steaming plate of homemade raviolis, egg rolls,  or my favorite version of American Goulash.And then there are the olives, pickles, and cheese trays.  Did I mention shrimp cocktail, or a mess of sme;t, dredged in flour, fried in hot oil, and salted.

As you can see, I'll eat just about anything.  My Mom used to make star shaed breads that were colored with pink, blue, or green food dye.  These were then used to make little bologna, egg salad, and tuna sandwiches.  They were all the rage in the mid 1960's.  I'd make little salmon patties to put in as well.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Termy (Aug 17, 2021)

I suggest a whole lotta diversity. 

First of all - metal skewers, everyone gets one. The variety of skewerables must be big. 

Someone had the idea for meatballs, little half size ones. I could see about the same with sausage, pieces of chicken, broc., smoked sausage like polish boys or whatever. I would consider making a bunch of small pizzas, pepperoni of course because it is probably the most ordered on pizza in the whole country. 

I would deep fry anything that fits. HA not really. 

T


----------

